

Mobile Game Graphics: A Remarkable Evolution - SlipperySlope
http://www.modojo.com/features/mobile_game_graphics_a_remarkable_evolution/

======
SlipperySlope
The timeline images are fabulous.

Moore's Law on mobile has a long, long way to go ...

